# Lost smart key 2013 Maxima



## Oldfrontier98 (Jan 20, 2019)

My friend gave me a 2013 Maxima that he wrecked about two years ago that should be a easy fix as it needs a door and fender and seems to not have any unibody damage.Problem is the smart key has gone missing and I'd like to get it running before I sink a bunch of money into it.Is the dealer the only way to get the new smart key programmed to the car? My friend says that some locksmiths can do it but I want another opinion before I start tossing out money.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It will really depend upon the locksmith. However when I tried to do the same exercise for my 2006 model, I got a lot of BS, and I was unable to find a locksmith who could actually do it. A guy tried a clone method that did not work. I think you will have a better chance to find one in a big city. I instead had to buy a chipped key off eBay, have it cut, and then went to the dealer to have the car's security system programmed to recognize the new key.

Another thing you may need to check is the Maximas SRS system. I foolishly helped my nephew buy a 2002 Acura that it turns out was in an accident with a curb that required some front suspension replacement. No airbag deployment, but an accident was stored and it means the SRS control unit, and both the driver's side seat belt and seat belt receptacle, require replacing to get it safetied and licensed. This is one huge pain in the ass. Hard to find parts used and dealer parts are simply too expensive. I did not realize that seat belts were a one time use thing now. All the new tech is great but it can really drive up the price of both used cars and repairs.


----------

